# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Một bầy Air Bearing 300,000rpm, 190V, 3A.

## Takami

Một bầy Air Bearing 300,000rpm (5000Hz), 190V, 3A như hình
AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125.

----------


## Takami

AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé!

----------


## itanium7000

Đôi khi có thông tin thì mới phát sinh nhu cầu chứ bác. Cho em cái giá đi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ối zời cho xin một vài thông số hiện trạng và cái giá luôn nhé

----------


## Takami

Air Bearing 300,000rpm (5000Hz), 190V, 3A.
Đường kính thân:62mm, dài 240mm
Giá: 1.8tr/con (chưa gồm ship)
Hiện thị trường có biến tần Powtran PI9100 có tần số lớn nhất là 3200Hz, còn cao hơn thì chưa thấy. Hehe
Cảm ơn!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Mechanic

Muon mua ma khong tim duoc bien tan, bac co ban luon ko . Hay ho tro mua cung duoc

----------


## Takami

> Muon mua ma khong tim duoc bien tan, bac co ban luon ko . Hay ho tro mua cung duoc


Mình chỉ biết có con chạy được 3200Hz thui bác ah

----------


## Mechanic

Vậy bác có bán không ? Để mình biêt con mua Spindle. Nhiều khi có Trâu mà không có chuồn nữa

----------


## Takami

> Vậy bác có bán không ? Để mình biêt con mua Spindle. Nhiều khi có Trâu mà không có chuồn nữa


Biến tần mình không có bán, mà xài motor này phức tạp và kỹ lưỡng lắm bác ah, bác không chuyên thì không nên dùng. Hihi

----------


## Gamo

Dòng spindle này chạy phải có máy nén khí lớn, đảm bảo tối thiểu 4-8 bar liên tục, phải có bộ lọc khí... biến tần 5000Hz cũng chưa thấy ở đâu bán luôn?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Air Bearing 300,000rpm (5000Hz), 190V, 3A.
> Đường kính thân:62mm, dài 240mm
> Giá: 1.8tr/con (chưa gồm ship)
> Hiện thị trường có biến tần Powtran PI9100 có tần số lớn nhất là 3200Hz, còn cao hơn thì chưa thấy. Hehe
> Cảm ơn!


Hình như có nhầm gì không chứ xem thấy biến tần Powtran PI9100 max frequency chỉ là 320Hz mà

----------


## Ga con

Tự chế thôi cụ.
Tình hình hồi này spindle loại này nhiều quá mà biến tần không có, bác chủ mà bán bt thì ngon rồi, bán spindle hơi khó khăn hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## Takami

> Hình như có nhầm gì không chứ xem thấy biến tần Powtran PI9100 max frequency chỉ là 320Hz mà


Tài liệu nè bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tài liệu nè bác.


Mình lại đọc được tại đây: http://www.powtran.com/upload/down/%...F3A1691%7D.pdf

----------


## Takami

Cảm ơn bác Nam.
Còn biến tần thì tần số 320Hz là chế độ Vector Control, còn 3200Hz là chế độ V/f ah.

----------


## Takami

Cảm ơn bác Nam.
Còn biến tần thì tần số 320Hz là chế độ Vector Control, còn 3200Hz là chế độ V/f ah.

----------


## Takami

Cảm ơn bác Nam.
Còn biến tần thì tần số 320Hz là ở chế độ Vector control, còn 3200Hz là chế độ V/f.

----------


## Takami

Cảm ơn bác Nam.
Còn biến tần thì tần số 320Hz là ở chế độ Vector control, còn 3200Hz là chế độ V/f.

----------


## Takami

Do lỗi mạng nên nhiều comment, sorry các bác.
Có 2 hình bác tham khảo thêm nhé!

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin lỗi chủ thớt 1 xíu cho em nói giúp cho khách hàng nhé.


-----Dòng này xài air làm đệm khí giúp roto quay để đạt tốc độ cực cao , không xài bạc đạn nên việc cấp khí cho em nó là liên tục , áp từ 6-8 kg/cm2 . Nên máy nén khí tầm 2Hp thì họa may ra mới chịu nổi , chứ đúng ra chắc phải chơi nén khí trục vis, do đó các con này cực ít cá nhân dám dùng.
-----Giải nhiệt nước
----- ATC thay dao tự động chỉ duy nhất 1 cỡ dao là 3.175mm
----- Dòng này chỉ có 1 chức năng khoan mạch in mà thôi
----- Tần số con này rất cao vì đưa lên tốc độ rất khủng , nhưng không nhất thiết phải khủng , nếu các bác có thể chỉnh được hiệu điện thế tỉ lệ với tần số thì em này vẫn hoạt động tốt , em nó củng chỉ là động cơ không đồng bộ.


biết bao nhiêu nói bấy nhiêu , mong anh em hiểu rõ trước khi quyết định.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## tcm

Con này ngốn tầm 40lít khí ở áp suất 3.5 kg/cm2 trong 1 phút nên máy nén khí phải cỡ 4HP mới chịu đc. còn máy nén khí 2HP thì chạy không nghỉ cũng kg đủ khí cho nó đâu.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Takami

> Con này ngốn tầm 40lít khí ở áp suất 3.5 kg/cm2 trong 1 phút nên máy nén khí phải cỡ 4HP mới chịu đc. còn máy nén khí 2HP thì chạy không nghỉ cũng kg đủ khí cho nó đâu.


Tốn kinh nhở, hehe.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đii được mấy con rồi bác, xem có bác nào làm vịt luộc trước review như thế nào. Hoặc bác làm cái vidéo cho hoành tráng xem bác

----------


## Gamo

Em làm vịt luộc lâu rồi, chính vì thế mới phải chầu chực nhà tên Nam ròm kiếm con spindle khác á

----------


## Nam CNC

mày chém với tao đi à , mày đã cuỗm từ tao ít nhất là 3 con nhá , hàng khủng có luôn jager luôn nhá, mày còn muốn con nào nữa đây???

----------


## GORLAK

> mày chém với tao đi à , mày đã cuỗm từ tao ít nhất là 3 con nhá , hàng khủng có luôn jager luôn nhá, mày còn muốn con nào nữa đây???


Còn con sờ pín thịt của bác Nam, chắc lão muốn thẻo nốt =))

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Takami

> Đii được mấy con rồi bác, xem có bác nào làm vịt luộc trước review như thế nào. Hoặc bác làm cái vidéo cho hoành tráng xem bác


Em không xài mấy cái này bác ah, không có đủ đồ...! Hhehe
Còn 5 em các bác nhé!

----------


## Gamo

> mày chém với tao đi à , mày đã cuỗm từ tao ít nhất là 3 con nhá , hàng khủng có luôn jager luôn nhá, mày còn muốn con nào nữa đây???


Hoho, có mỗi con Jager, con kia đưa NS, con còn lại là spindle thường ko tính  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

còn con precise air bearing đâu ? tao nói không xài bán lại cho tao mà.

----------


## Gamo

Người iu của mày ở Q8 đang bán Air Bearing Spindle với giá rẻ bất ngờ kìa :Wink: 

Hay là đổi con precise 200,000rpm đó lấy con 60,000rpm mày đang để trong thùng?  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

con 60000 đang ăn nằm với chú Nhat Son rồi. Mày đem con 20000 qua đây tao mua lại đúng giá tao bán.


Thông tin quan trong cho anh em quan tâm , em thấy 2 con biến tần cha bá lửa chắc 5.5-7.5Kw , 5000Hz, hiệu Hitachi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Takami

> con 60000 đang ăn nằm với chú Nhat Son rồi. Mày đem con 20000 qua đây tao mua lại đúng giá tao bán.
> 
> 
> Thông tin quan trong cho anh em quan tâm , em thấy 2 con biến tần cha bá lửa chắc 5.5-7.5Kw , 5000Hz, hiệu Hitachi.


Biến tần ở đâu vậy bác? Có người cần mua đó, về chạy cho cả đám air bearing nhỏ nhỏ này.

----------


## Gamo

> con 60000 đang ăn nằm với chú Nhat Son rồi. Mày đem con 20000 qua đây tao mua lại đúng giá tao bán.
> 
> 
> Thông tin quan trong cho anh em quan tâm , em thấy 2 con biến tần cha bá lửa chắc 5.5-7.5Kw , 5000Hz, hiệu Hitachi.


Thằng này xấu quá... canh mấy năm nay mà cuối cùng mày để NS là seo?

Con Precise là con spindle đẹp nhất tau đang có, ngu gì bán lại  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> con 60000 đang ăn nằm với chú Nhat Son rồi. Mày đem con 20000 qua đây tao mua lại đúng giá tao bán.
> 
> 
> Thông tin quan trong cho anh em quan tâm , em thấy 2 con biến tần cha bá lửa chắc 5.5-7.5Kw , 5000Hz, hiệu Hitachi.


lấy con 200k về làm gi?

----------


## Gamo

Hắn đem về làm gối ôm giống Nam mập

----------


## Takami

Mã hàng con Hitachi đã biết, nó lên tới 7000Hz luôn cơ, kinh vãi!

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy con đó về , nạp khí vào chế bộ cân bằng động nut collet ER bán cho anh em chơi hehehehe.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là có người muốn xài thật à ??? thấy mấy em china đã lên đến 3000Hz rồi sao khong xài trước đi. Còn em này nó cũng lằng nhằng dây , ngoài bãi , việc test lên điện và có xài được hay không em thấy nhiều rủi ro quá nên ngại lắm.

----------


## hung1706

Haha anh Nam nhớ kiếm con nào đẹp đẹp cho em nhá  :Big Grin: 
Con BT Hitachi nghe đâu tầm 12 củ thì phải, chỉ bao test lên nguồn còn chạy thế nào thì ko bao nên ngại lắm hehe

----------


## Takami

Up cho AE có nhu cầu!

----------


## Takami

Còn vài con, AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Takami

> Haha anh Nam nhớ kiếm con nào đẹp đẹp cho em nhá 
> Con BT Hitachi nghe đâu tầm 12 củ thì phải, chỉ bao test lên nguồn còn chạy thế nào thì ko bao nên ngại lắm hehe


Con biến tần ở đâu bác nhỉ, có khách hàng đang quan tâm. Hihi
'

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nó bay theo đại gia cách đây mấy tuần hoa goài bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em đang mua roài. Nhập luôn 3 con về cho nhanh. Đúng là Hitachi roài

----------


## Takami

Còn 3 con, AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé!!!

----------


## Takami

Đã ra đi 1 con nữa, còn 2 con. AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------


## Takami

> Một bầy Air Bearing 300,000rpm (5000Hz), 190V, 3A như hình
> AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125.


Còn 2 con nha AE, giá tốt cho AE sử dụng.

----------

